# Can't connect to wifi- troubleshoot says Ethernet cable broken



## Houston10 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone
I have an Acer aspire one netbook, model D255 which operates on Windows 7.
Having trouble connecting to wifi connections. It worked fine initially, I tried turning the wifi switch on and off, it tells me that there are no wifi connections available, however everyone else Is able to connect via Wifi on their computers and myself without a problem on other devices.
On troubleshooting it's says - that an Ethernet cable is broken or not plugged in 
properly, and is unable to fix the problem, as obviously I am not connected via any cable.
I looked in network and it says that the Ethernet cable is unplugged and does not show any available networks.
Urgent help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## JennyJackson01 (Apr 4, 2010)

An ethernet cable hardwires the computer to the router but as you`re trying to connect using WiFi, you can ignore anything to do with ethernet at this stage. 

Does the WiFi chip show up in Device Manager and of course, is it enabled? If it shows up okay and you`re using third party software to connect, you could try using Windows own wireless configuration. 

Jenny


----------



## Houston10 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Jenny 
Thanks for your reply
I will check out your recommendations.
Only if I am able to remove the 'Ethernet broken cable' as the problem...it seems it is the only way to connect via wifi??
It has been showing up randomly. But note I have been unable to turn on and off the wifi switch. The wifi networks do not show up when I heck device manager etc
How would I connect using windows own configuration?
I am moving locations soon so I am hoping that this in itself may solve the problem, when I connect to wifi in a new location
I will keep you posted
Best wishes
Houston 10


----------



## JennyJackson01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hiya Houston10.

You won`t find the WiFi networks in Device Manager ... What I meant when I said to check Device Manager was to see if the WiFi device (chip) is listed and enabled under Network Adaptors. What you could find is that there are two devices listed, one for the wireless chip and perhaps another for the ethernet and if you don`t use the ethernet option, you could disable that while you`re in there. 

If the wireless chip is listed with no exclamation marks against it, it means it`s seen by the system with it`s driver and that`s what I was trying to establish. If for some reason it`s not listed or an exclamation mark is present, then that could be the reason that it`s not working, in which case right-click and uninstall it and then scan for harware changes and see if the system can pick it up again. 

If you haven`t installed any third party software for the wireless chip, then you`re probably using Windows own anyway so don`t worry about that too much.

If you can get your hands on a USB WiFi dongle (even to borrow), you could try that to see if the router is pushing out the wireless signal okay. 

Jenny


----------



## Houston10 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Jenny,
Thanks! I tried all the above, it worked fleetingly then stopped working
altogether. I took the drastic measure of restoring the computer to
Factory setting whereby it would be like a brand new computer, and noticed that it reinstalled al the relevant drivers.
However it still is not working.
I am moving to a new location tomorrow with a new wifi connection and I am hoping that in itself will solve the problem and it will detect the wifi automatically
Failing which I will try the tips again that you gave me.,
If not I will have to consider some other option.. Would I need to replace the wifi card in 
Y computer?
Or maybe I would have to take the computer to be services which I am
hoping is the last resort!!
Best Wishes
Houston 10


----------



## JennyJackson01 (Apr 4, 2010)

As you`re using a netbook, I doubt if replacing the WiFi chip is that straight forward unless you`re a real wizard with a soldering iron and have good knowledge of the mobo layout.

Your easiest solution would be to disable the built-in Wi-Fi chip in Device Manager and use a USB Wi-Fi dongle available from most computer shops and even supermarkets nowadays.

Good luck with the move !

Jenny


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> But note I have been unable to turn on and off the wifi switch.


It's stuck and will not move? What kind of switch (slide, push button, etc.) is it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

This is probably not relevant to your particular netbook, but just in case ...

I found a generic "Quick Start Guide" for Acer Aspire One and it does not show any physical wireless switch. It shows that the <Fn> + <F3> key combination should bring up a "Launch Manager," which can be used to turn the Wi-Fi and/or Bluetooth on/off. The Launch Manager is an application that can be downloaded from Acer's site. It also shows four indicator LEDs on the front; the rightmost one is blue for 3G on, Wi-Fi on or off; orange for 3G off and Wi-Fi on; off for 3G and Wi-Fi off.


----------



## Houston10 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Jenny
I will try and disable it as suggested later on today
Are you saying that a wifi dongle literally is like the wifi 'driver' that I had been using on my netbook to connect to any wifi network like before, the only difference is that it connects to my netbook via USB.. And will search for all available wifi networks as usual? 
I will go and buy one as soon as I think I could get one at office depot and i saw that amazon has them too
Please just let me know whether I have the right idea?
I will keep you posted and thanks for the good wishes
Houston 10


----------



## JennyJackson01 (Apr 4, 2010)

A USB Wi-Fi dongle is a stand-alone bit of hardware usually with it`s own software built-in which starts up when you plug it in. 

The concept behind it is that you don`t need any of the existing hardware or software that you have at the moment which is why I suggested uninstalling it and yes, Amazon would certainly have a selection to choose from.

Jenny.


----------



## Houston10 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dear Jenny,
Great news! My netbook is now up & running thanks to you I have the wifi dongle which is working wonderfully.. I am back in business!!
Thanks again for all your help and I really appreciate the time taken to help me out.
As before I discovered this site I was trouble shooting with Google & getting dodgy advice from technicians who simply wanted to make lots of money & truthfully really did not know what was wrong
Best Wishes
Houston 10


----------

